# Garbage washing up on Lake Michigan shore



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

LUDINGTON, MI -- Hundreds of pounds of garbage have washed onto a 10-mile stretch of Lake Michigan beaches in Michigan.









More...


----------

